# ¿Todo por el dinero? Who doesn't know Tom Cruise? Who knows Perelman?



## heidita

¿Cómo es posible que nos volvamos cada vez más superficiales? ¿O no es así?

Todo por el dinero, everything por money, es el título del hilo. 

Ahí tenemos a Tom Cruise o Beckham vendiendo toda su vida por dinero, pactando exclusivas con las revistas, haciendo galas por un dineral, posando y sacando dinero dónde pueden. ¿Y hay alguien que no los conoce?

On the other hand we have Grigori Perelman, one of the sharpest brains around rejecting not only the honour to recieve the Fields Medall, highest award in his speciality, but the prize related to it, worth 15000Canadian dollars.

Can you buy everything for/with money? Can a man be bought? ¿Tiene todo su precio? Is Perelman just a glorious exception or is he crazy to reject the money.¿Qué se piensa de Perelman y su rechazo del premio en vuestro país?









http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2006/08/22/ciencia/1156244249.html

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2006/04/18/conexiones/t-01179651.htm


----------



## Maruja14

Pues, después de ver el periódico de hoy, creo que casi todo tiene su precio.

En España, después de la entrada en vigor del permiso por puntos, he leído que hay forma de "comprar puntos" para tu permiso a personas que no usan el coche o que no los pierden.

La verdad es que, después de la pregunta tan seria que has hecho, me parece un poco folclórico salir con esto, pero es que casi todo tiene un precio (por mucho que una conocida tarjeta de crédito publicite lo contrario).

Otra cosa es el despilfarro de los Beckam y compañía. Eso siempre me ha parecido una auténtica inmoralidad.


----------



## beakman

heidita said:


> ¿Cómo es posible que nos volvamos cada vez más superficiales? ¿O no es así?
> 
> Todo por el dinero, everything por money, es el título del hilo.
> 
> Ahí tenemos a Tom Cruise o Beckham vendiendo toda su vida por dinero, pactando exclusivas con las revistas, haciendo galas por un dineral, posando y sacando dinero dónde pueden. ¿Y hay alguien que no los conoce?
> 
> On the other hand we have Grigori Perelman, one of the sharpest brains around rejecting not only the honour to recieve the Fields Medall, highest award in his speciality, but the prize related to it, worth 15000Canadian dollars.
> 
> Can you buy everything for/with money? Can a man be bought? ¿Tiene todo su precio? Is Perelman just a glorious exception or is he crazy to reject the money.¿Qué se piensa de Perelman y su rechazo del premio en vuestro país?


I think that not everything/ everybody is bought with money. Perelman is an example of those who can't be bought. I read about him in Russian press and he reminds me of one of my professors at the university, who teached us Mathematical Analysis.

Well, as far as I understand, Perelman is a brilliant mathematician and he doesn't want to  get mixed up with any mathematical society neither in Russia, nor in the whole world. I think that he has his reasons for that. May be, he doesn't want to become smb's plaything. He doesn't want "gloria". I think, he does well! Money isn't everything, his freedom to be like he wants is worth more!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Vivimos, como dice Madonna, en un mundo material y por ende somos personas materiales. La felicidad tiene costo porque te hace más feliz un auto nuevo que no tener auto, te hace más feliz que tus hijos lleven a la escuela algo de dinero por si tienen hambre y que lleven, tambien, los zapatos sin hoyos, porque te hace más feliz tener una casa que no tenerla, te hace más feliz todo lo que se puede comprar con dinero. 
Es verdad que hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar, y que el dinero en sí no es la felicidad, pero en nuestros días nos han hecho creer que es el medio para alcanzarla.
En fin... sí, es verdad, todo en la vida tiene un precio y lo triste es que casi siempre es pagable con dinero


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Es una muy interesante pregunta heidita, pero como dice el dicho, el dinero no compra la felicidad, pero hace la vida más fácil.
Lamentablemente este dicho es muy cierto ya que hoy en día todo TODO se compra con dinero, inclusive el agua , comida, vestido y obviamente entre más dinero tenga, mejor vivirás (ojo mejor, en un sentido material, en el sentido moral puedes estar más vacío que el pero mendigo de la calle) ahora estoy de acuerdo con ustedes en el hecho de que una cosa es tener dinero y buscarlo para tener un bienestar mejor para ti y para tu familia, y otra muy diferente derrocharlo y gastarlo en tonterías en vez de ayudar a tus prójimos. 
Este tal pearlman es un hombre con grandes valores y son de los pocos que hacen su trabajo por el simple hecho de que les gusta y no por buscar una recompensa más allá de la cual su propio yo, ya le dio.
Creo que todos tenemos que aprender un poco de él, en el sentido de que aunque el dinero es “bueno” y necesario, nunca vender nuestros valores, nuestra vida por él.


----------



## heidita

tigger_uhuhu said:


> En fin... sí, es verdad, todo en la vida tiene un precio y lo triste es que casi siempre es pagable con dinero


 
Perelman no se dejó "comprar". Tiene toda mi admiración .Claro otros opinan que no es tanto dinero, pero tengo entendido que Perelman vive con su madre. No creo que le sobre el dinero.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Vivimos, como dice Madonna, en un mundo material y por ende somos personas materiales. La felicidad tiene costo porque te hace más feliz un auto nuevo que no tener auto, te hace más feliz que tus hijos lleven a la escuela algo de dinero por si tienen hambre y que lleven, tambien, los zapatos sin hoyos, porque te hace más feliz tener una casa que no tenerla, te hace más feliz todo lo que se puede comprar con dinero.
> Es verdad que hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar, y que el dinero en sí no es la felicidad, pero en nuestros días nos han hecho creer que es el medio para alcanzarla.
> En fin... sí, es verdad, todo en la vida tiene un precio y lo triste es que casi siempre es pagable con dinero


Muy cierto mi querido tigger, actualmente y antiguamente el dinero ha ocupado nuestras vidas tanto para sobrevivir como para “sobresalir” pero hay que recordar que una cosa es decir, voy a trabajar y ahorrar para darles una mejor casa a mis hijos, a decir voy a trabajar y ahorrar más para tener más dinero, ¡así de simple sólo por el dinero! ¡Eso es estar enfermos de avaricia!
Por ejemplo Bradd Pitt, Tom Cruise, Madonna ellos no necesitan andar televisando sus bodas y el nacimiento de su primer hijo, obvio que no lo hacen para compartir su vida con su público sino sólo para recibir ¡más dinero! ¿Mas dinero alguien que tiene 3 mansiones en cada país del mundo? Eso se llama avaricia y ya no vivir tu vida sino vender tu vida eso sí es ya no tener valores


----------



## beakman

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Vivimos, como dice Madonna, en un mundo material y por ende somos personas materiales. La felicidad tiene costo porque te hace más feliz un auto nuevo que no tener auto, te hace más feliz que tus hijos lleven a la escuela algo de dinero por si tienen hambre y que lleven, tambien, los zapatos sin hoyos, porque te hace más feliz tener una casa que no tenerla, te hace más feliz todo lo que se puede comprar con dinero.
> Es verdad que hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar, y que el dinero en sí no es la felicidad, pero en nuestros días nos han hecho creer que es el medio para alcanzarla.
> En fin... sí, es verdad, todo en la vida tiene un precio y lo triste es que casi siempre es pagable con dinero


 
Estas un poco generalizando. Si para tí la felicidad tiene costo porque te hace más feliz un auto nuevo, etc..no quiere decir que lo sea para mí. Lo material es lo menos esencial, te lo aseguro. En la vida hay muchas más cosas sin las cuales la felicidad es impensable. Las cosas materiales por sí sólas nunca hacen feliz. Definitivamente, no creo que sea el dinero el principal ingrediente de la felicidad. Aunque, admito, cada cual tiene sus propias recetas  y puede tomar de su propio "puchero", y algunas veces la vida nos lo pone todo al reves, de pies a cabeza...y vemos, lo que de verdad cuenta.
Saludos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

beakman said:


> Estas un poco generalizando. Si para tí la felicidad tiene costo porque te hace más feliz un auto nuevo, etc..no quiere decir que lo sea para mí. Lo material es lo menos esencial, te lo aseguro. En la vida hay muchas más cosas sin las cuales la felicidad es impensable. Las cosas materiales por sí sólas nunca hacen feliz. Definitivamente, no creo que sea el dinero el principal ingrediente de la felicidad. Aunque, admito, cada cual tiene sus propias recetas y puede tomar de su propio "puchero", y algunas veces la vida nos lo pone todo al reves, de pies a cabeza...y vemos, lo que de verdad cuenta.
> Saludos!


Sí, he generalizado porque hoy todavía no he conocido a nadie que no viva en el mismo mundo que yo, que es un mundo en el que las transacciones monetarias son lo que lo hace girar.
Tienes razón, puede ser que lo material no sea lo esencial, pero tampoco podemos negar que exista la necesidad de vestir, comer, tener salud, y esas son cosas que se obtienen con dinero. Puede ser que alguien no necesite un auto (nuevo o viejo), pero necesita ropa que le abrigue, comida que le alimente, algúna medicina... y, si no me equivoco, eso se obtiene -tarde o temprano, directa o indirectamente- con dinero.


----------



## beakman

heidita said:


> Perelman no se dejó "comprar". Tiene toda mi admiración .Claro otros opinan que no es tanto dinero, pero tengo entendido que Perelman vive con su madre. No creo que le sobre el dinero.


Pienso, Perelman es un tío muy listo, como matemático que es. No ha querido mezclarse con el mezquino mundo que lo mide todo con el dinero.

Efectivamente, vive con su madre. Ni le sobra, ni le falta el dinero. Porque él vive en otra dimension...Por llamarla de alguna forma- la de un filósofo, científico, etc...(Si alguien de su familia o él de verdad pasara hambre o algo por el estilo, pienso, no hubiese rechazado el premio). 

Lo puso muy claro y dio a sus familiares las instrucciones de responder a todo el mundo que él no tiene nada que ver con nadie y no va a hablar con ningunos medios de comunicación, ni le interesan ningunas sociedades matemáticas... 

Ya se quedará su trabajo en los libros de textos.

Y él se quedará con sus amigos de antes, su vida de antes, su ciudad de antes, etc. Ya es feliz por lo que ha hecho, no necesita ningunos premios, ni elogios, no tiene esas ambiciones, porque es un científico de verdad y le queda mucho por pensar y descubrir.
Saludos!


----------



## beakman

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Sí, he generalizado porque hoy todavía no he conocido a nadie que no viva en el mismo mundo que yo, que es un mundo en el que las transacciones monetarias son lo que lo hace girar.
> 
> Me sorprende que no hayas conocido a nadie que no sea materialista!
> 
> Tienes razón, puede ser que lo material no sea lo esencial, pero tampoco podemos negar que exista la necesidad de vestir, comer, tener salud, y esas son cosas que se obtienen con dinero. Puede ser que alguien no necesite un auto (nuevo o viejo), pero necesita ropa que le abrigue, comida que le alimente, algúna medicina... y, si no me equivoco, eso se obtiene -tarde o temprano, directa o indirectamente- con dinero.


 
De acuerdo, necesitamos comer y beber. Pero ¿tanto necesita una persona? ¿Cuanto es capaz de comer? Te aseguro que comemos mucho más de lo que por naturaleza deberíamos. ¿Y cuanto comida se tira a la basura? Yo aquí donde vivo lo veo constantemente, desgraciadamente. 

Otra cosa, la ropa... Si, también la necesitamos, claro que sí. Pero ¿cuanta ropa necesita una persona? Una madre aquí una vez me dijo que ella se le compra a su hijo todos los meses unos zapatos nuevos y unos chalecos nuevos...no porque él lo rompa, no! Porque, según ella, su hijo tiene que vestir todo nuevo! (no se preocupa de enseñarle cosas nuevas, ni educarlo, etc...) Tanto trabajar, tanto sacrificio y todo, sólo por vanidad!

Lo de salud, no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. El dinero no ayuda necesariamente, algunas veces al revez, quizás ayuda a prolongar el sufrimiento.

Saludos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

beakman said:


> De acuerdo, necesitamos comer y beber. Pero ¿tanto necesita una persona? ¿Cuanto es capaz de comer? Te aseguro que comemos mucho más de lo que por naturaleza deberíamos. ¿Y cuanto comida se tira a la basura? Yo aquí donde vivo lo veo constantemente, desgraciadamente.
> 
> Otra cosa, la ropa... Si, también la necesitamos, claro que sí. Pero ¿cuanta ropa necesita una persona? Una madre aquí una vez me dijo que ella se le compra a su hijo todos los meses unos zapatos nuevos y unos chalecos nuevos...no porque él lo rompa, no! Porque, según ella, su hijo tiene que vestir todo nuevo! (no se preocupa de enseñarle cosas nuevas, ni educarlo, etc...) Tanto trabajar, tanto sacrificio y todo, sólo por vanidad!
> 
> Lo de salud, no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. El dinero no ayuda necesariamente, algunas veces al revez, quizás ayuda a prolongar el sufrimiento.
> 
> Saludos!


Estoy de acuerdo contigo en el hecho de que hay veces que las personas compramos más de lo que necesitamos, sólo por moda o por vernos bien, un mero gusto vanal, pero eso no implica que los pantalones, la comida y los servicios cuesten, si bien es cierto que no es lo mismo comprar un Furor a un pantalón x , o un convertible a un vocho, al final de cuentas para cubrir necesidades necesitamos el dinero, claro la ambición ya es muy diferente ,ya que existe gente que puede estar pudriéndose en dinero y aún así piensa en atesorar más y más, y ahí sí estoy de acuerdo contigo de que el dinero en vez de traer felicidad trae angustias, pero no hay que olvidar como dice tigger, que el dinero es necesario, tal vez no para ser felices pero sí para vivir bien y dignamente.


----------



## danielfranco

Hay varios dichos (mi punto de vista es de alguien que creció y vivió durante las dos décadas más materialistas del siglo veinte: Los ochentas y los noventas):

"He who has the most toys when he dies, wins"
"Money can't buy happiness (but when it's gone, takes it away with it)"
"It's not the having, it's the getting"

Y el más apto: "Every man has his price".
Todo, en nuestro mundo, se trata de la lucha por el poder y la dominancia. En nuestra cultura occidental, el dinero es la cruda expresión del poder. Pero aun los niños, que podríamos creer inocentes de la carga social que es la adquisición, compiten con sus semejantes por dominar y tener poder el uno sobre el otro (¿cuántos de nosotros no queríamos ser los "primeros" en todo?).
Ahora bien, el matemático este no quiere ser esclavo del dinero ni deberle nada a nadie. 
Bien, felicidades. 
Pero solo significa que no es una persona con muchas destrezas sociales. Será gran matemático, pero en este mundo es necesario saber acaparar poder personal y saber cuando lo dominan a uno para funcionar en el entorno social plenamente.
Que él no quiera ser parte de este circo y teatro no necesariamente significa que sea admirable. Es simplemente diferente (extraño), y parte de esa diferencia es el hecho que puede manipular conceptos abstractos de gran dificultad en su mente.

He dicho.

A lo mejor equivocadamente...


----------



## Edwin

heidita said:


> On the other hand we have Grigori Perelman, one of the sharpest brains around rejecting not only the honour to recieve the Fields Medall, highest award in his speciality, but the prize related to it, worth 15000Canadian dollars.


Not only did he refuse the Fields Medal (worth $15,000),  but also note that the problem he solved is one of the one million dollar Clay Institute's Millenium Prize problems, namely, the Poincaré Conjecture.  He apparently has not yet rejected the 1 million dollars. A long detailed story about Perleman and the controversy surrounding his work may be found in this interesting story in the New Yorker magazine: http://www.newyorker.com/fact/content/articles/060828fa_fact2


----------



## beakman

danielfranco said:


> Hay varios dichos (mi punto de vista es de alguien que creció y vivió durante las dos décadas más materialistas del siglo veinte: Los ochentas y los noventas):
> 
> "He who has the most toys when he dies, wins" -"No es el más feliz el que más tiene, sino el que menos necesita".
> "Money can't buy happiness (but when it's gone, takes it away with it)"- but all the same, it can't buy happiness.
> "It's not the having, it's the getting" -OK, but getting what? Only material things? I don't think so.
> 
> Y el más apto: "Every man has his price". -"Es mejor ser la cabeza de ratón que la cola de leon", "Díme de que presumes y te diré de que careces", "no todo es oro lo que reluce", "don't cast pearls before swines" y muchos más dichos que se oponen a la visión meramente materialista.
> 
> Todo, en nuestro mundo, se trata de la lucha por el poder y la dominancia. En nuestra cultura occidental, el dinero es la cruda expresión del poder. Pero aun los niños, que podríamos creer inocentes de la carga social que es la adquisición, compiten con sus semejantes por dominar y tener poder el uno sobre el otro (¿cuántos de nosotros no queríamos ser los "primeros" en todo?).- Si fuera tan sencillo, sería como en el mundo animal: la supervivencia y la selección natural. Pero el hombre es mucho más complejo y la vida es más alla de la forma/color del dinero. El hombre es muy irracional. Si fuera todo sólo por el dominio sobre los demás, no habría tales conceptos como principios o decencia, no se habría escritos libros geniales, ni habrían descubierto las estrellas. Si fuera todo por dinero, elegiríamos nuestros amigos por las billeteras que tienen y no por las personas que son, y se fuera cierto lo del gran poder de Don Dinero, nadie, jamas ayudaría a nadie sin algo a cambio...
> Ahora bien, el matemático este no quiere ser esclavo del dinero ni deberle nada a nadie. -Cierto.
> Bien, felicidades.
> Pero solo significa que no es una persona con muchas destrezas sociales. Será gran matemático, pero en este mundo es necesario saber acaparar poder personal y saber cuando lo dominan a uno para funcionar en el entorno social plenamente.


-Destrezas sociales? Funcionar en el entorno social plenamente? Se puede funcionar "plenamente" y ser un gesgraciado. También, puede que a una persona no le interesan esas destrezas, ni lo de "funcionar plenamente", a lo mejor le repugna esta sociedad y desearía huir de ella? No podemos medir a todos y a todo con los mismos criterios/ con el mismo "yardstick". Por lo mismo, existen tantos calificativos para definir a una persona...

Saludos!


----------



## Tsoman

no, la plata no puede comprar la felizidad... pero si puede comprar oportunidades en que se puede estar feliz


----------



## luis masci

Creo que nadie ha mencionado aún que el dinero lo es todo en el mundo capitalista.
Poder, bienestar, prestigio... el dinero es el dios del sistema capitalista.
Tengo la esperanza de que alguien desde oriente nos cuente si existen otros valores prioritarios por allá (aunque me temo que este sistema está infectando ya a la mayor parte del mundo)


----------



## AGATHA2

danielfranco said:


> Hay varios dichos (mi punto de vista es de alguien que creció y vivió durante las dos décadas más materialistas del siglo veinte: Los ochentas y los noventas):
> 
> "He who has the most toys when he dies, wins"
> "Money can't buy happiness (but when it's gone, takes it away with it)"
> "It's not the having, it's the getting"
> 
> Y el más apto: "Every man has his price".
> Todo, en nuestro mundo, se trata de la lucha por el poder y la dominancia. En nuestra cultura occidental, el dinero es la cruda expresión del poder. Pero aun los niños, que podríamos creer inocentes de la carga social que es la adquisición, compiten con sus semejantes por dominar y tener poder el uno sobre el otro (¿cuántos de nosotros no queríamos ser los "primeros" en todo?).
> Ahora bien, el matemático este no quiere ser esclavo del dinero ni deberle nada a nadie.
> Bien, felicidades.
> Pero solo significa que no es una persona con muchas destrezas sociales. Será gran matemático, pero en este mundo es necesario saber acaparar poder personal y saber cuando lo dominan a uno para funcionar en el entorno social plenamente.
> Que él no quiera ser parte de este circo y teatro no necesariamente significa que sea admirable. Es simplemente diferente (extraño), y parte de esa diferencia es el hecho que puede manipular conceptos abstractos de gran dificultad en su mente.
> 
> He dicho.
> 
> A lo mejor equivocadamente...


 

Pero hay que ser esclavo de las normas inventadas por ??? . Yo, por mi parte tengo envidia de Perelman, es un hombre libre. Que tenga un coche, una casa, un yate, un reportaje sobre él más o menos por lo visto no le importa nada pero tiene la posibilidad de dedicar su vida a lo que le gusta. ? No es un hombre feliz ?


----------



## beakman

Tsoman said:


> no, la plata no puede comprar la felizidad... pero si puede comprar oportunidades en que se puede estar feliz


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Tsoman, algunas veces da la impresión que el dinero ayuda a conseguir los sueños y te acerca las oportunidades. Pero no es sólo dinero, hay tambíen otras cosas tales como suerte de elegir bien, fuerza y voluntad,talento, ilusión, entre otras cosas, estar en el lugar oportuno, en el momento oportuno, etc... "El que busca, halla", y al final encontramos lo que buscábamos. En la vida hay muchas ocasiones donde el hombre tiene que eligir: porque no se puede a la vez torcer a la derecha y a la izquierda. Escogemos nuestro camino, no pienso que lo "compramos". Cada cual escoge según su "medida" y "talla".

El dinero y lo material son cosas que hay aquí en este mundo, pero es muy triste y mísero sólo vivir por ello. Es como el refrán que dice: comer para vivir y no vivir para comer. El dinero nos ayuda a vivir, pero no vivimos por el dinero. Yo no creo que los que se van a conquistar el K-2, sólo lo hacen por ese motivo. Creo que la gente hace cosas y lucha en esta vida por algo más que eso...
A lo mejor soy demasiado idealista, pero sé que hay gente que no viven sólo por lo material...
Saludos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

luis masci said:


> Creo que nadie ha mencionado aún que el dinero lo es todo en el mundo capitalista.
> Poder, bienestar, prestigio... el dinero es el dios del sistema capitalista.
> Tengo la esperanza de que alguien desde oriente nos cuente si existen otros valores prioritarios por allá (aunque me temo que este sistema está infectando ya a la mayor parte del mundo)


Luis un punto importante que quiero aclarar, es que yo pienso que el dinero no es un valor molar ni necesario, que algunas personas huecas y vacías lo sientan así es muy diferente, pero tener poco o mucho dinero no te hace mejor o peor persona, pero lamentablemente le dinero es una mercancía que nos sirve para comprar otros bienes o servicios, que a veces éste se pueda atesorar, hasta llegar al punto de la avaricia desmedida, que cierto es, pero no hay que olvidar que en todo el mundo existen divisas y por lo tanto en todo el mundo se necesita el dinero, digo no creo que un Chino o Japonés o Iraquí no necesita el dinero y no lo vea como un medio de conseguir las cosas que quiere o necesita para subsistir, tal vez sí sea cierto que la cultura oriental sea un poco más centrada y enfocada en valores, pero eso no implica que no haya la necesidad del dinero, ahora así como en América existe gente que es muy humilde y caritativa y otras que son unos avariciosos malditos que no se conmueven por la desgracia humana, supongo que en el Oriente no tiene por que ser diferente.


----------



## beakman

Tsoman said:


> no, la plata no puede comprar la felizidad... pero si puede comprar oportunidades en que se puede estar feliz


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Tsoman, algunas veces da la impresión que el dinero ayuda a conseguir los sueños y te acerca las oportunidades. Pero no es sólo dinero, hay tambíen otras cosas tales como estar en el lugar oportuno, en el momento oportuno, suerte de elegir bien, fuerza y voluntad,talento, entre otras cosas. "El que busca, halla", y al final encontramos lo que buscabamos. En la vida hay muchas ocasiones donde el hombre tiene que eligir: porque no se puede a la vez torcer a la derecha y a la izquierda. Escogemos nuestro camino, no pienso que lo "compramos"; además, y cuántas veces nos equivocamos! El dinero y lo material son cosas que hay aquí en este mundo, pero es muy triste y mísero sólo vivir por ello. Es como el refrán que dice: comer para vivir y no vivir para comer. El dinero nos ayuda a vivir, pero no vivimos por el dinero. Yo no creo que los que se van a conquistar el K-2, sólo lo hacen por el dinero. Creo que la gente hace cosas y lucha en esta vida por sus ilusiónes/ su búsqueda de respuestas/ superación personal, no con el fin de obtener la recompensa material, lo hacen por otros motivos ...
A lo mejor soy demasiado idealista, pero sé que hay gente que no viven sólo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

beakman said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Tsoman, algunas veces da la impresión que el dinero ayuda a conseguir los sueños y te acerca las oportunidades. Pero no es sólo dinero, hay tambíen otras cosas tales como suerte de elegir bien, fuerza y voluntad,talento, ilusión, entre otras cosas, estar en el lugar oportuno, en el momento oportuno, etc... "El que busca, halla", y al final encontramos lo que buscábamos. En la vida hay muchas ocasiones donde el hombre tiene que eligir: porque no se puede a la vez torcer a la derecha y a la izquierda. Escogemos nuestro camino, no pienso que lo "compramos". Cada cual escoge según su "medida" y "talla".
> 
> El dinero y lo material son cosas que hay aquí en este mundo, pero es muy triste y mísero sólo vivir por ello. Es como el refrán que dice: comer para vivir y no vivir para comer. El dinero nos ayuda a vivir, pero no vivimos por el dinero. Yo no creo que los que se van a conquistar el K-2, sólo lo hacen por ese motivo. Creo que la gente hace cosas y lucha en esta vida por algo más que eso...
> A lo mejor soy demasiado idealista, pero sé que hay gente que no viven sólo por lo material...
> Saludos!


Bravo Beakman estoy 100% de acuerdo contigo ojalá todo el mundo fuese como tú, digo como tú bien dices el dinero te ayuda a conseguir cosas, pero hay cosas que le dinero nunca comprará, como una buena charla con los amigos, que tu mamá se sienta orgullosa de ti, dar hogar a un niño, ayudar a tus seres queridos cuando están en problemas todo eso el dinero ni con intereses te lo podría pagar, 
Por ejemplo un día a un amigo yo le dije vamos a platicar un rato tengo ganas de verte, y ya cuando llegamos a los dos se nos había olvidado la cartera y no llevamos dinero, pero nos la pasamos caminando por las calles del Zócalo y por Chapultepec y sin gastar un quinto, y créanme esas experiencias y momentos tan bonitos el dinero no los compró.


----------



## heidita

Gracias por participar tan activamente en el hilo. Estoy de acuerdo con que el dinero no hace feliz, pero hoy en día casi todo el mundo piensa que es esencial para ser feliz. En realidad importan las cosas pequeñas como resalta Miguelillo. Un buen amigo, una caña (aquí a 1.20€) un buen libro, buen tiempo , un poco de lluvia, en fin, so es caro odo eso. 

Pero la gente como Victoria Beckham se llevarían un enorme disgusto si en vez de tropecientos millones por un anillo se hubiera gastado su marido nada más que un millón. En fin, será verdad el dicho, "cuanto más tienes , más quieres"?


----------



## Cereth

A mí me dan asco las "Celebridades" que compran collares de diamantes para sus perros y les dan masajes en los mejores spas..no es que un animal no merezca vivir bien y dignamente pero eso es una exageración!!!
siempre compitiendo por ver quien tiene el bolso de Louis Vuitton más caro y "Exclusivo" y no conformarse con ser "VIP" sino "Ultra VIP"

Creen que el dinero los transforma en seres más especiales que la mayoría !!! Qué estupidez!!! pero para limpiarse su conciencia adoptan a un bebé camboyano y donan $10,000 dls a caridad (siendo que el collar del perro les costó lo triple)...

El dinero NO es la felicidad definitivamente,nos ayuda a tener comodidades pero yo pienso que el balance es el método ideal.
Por ahi alguien preguntaba acerca de los asiásticos..pues bien, según s´´e los japoneses están altamente obsesionados con el dinero y el trabajo, se deprimen muchísimo si no tienen una estabilidad laboral y su respectivo dinerito (Yo creo que en todo el mundo es igual)...pero al menos los amigos japoneses que tengo no podrían vivir sin dinero...

El dinero ayuda, tal como la salud , el amor, la espiritualidad, la amistad, el ocio, todo forma parte de la vida del ser humano actual , que entre más balance tenga en cada una de estas áreas más "Felicidad" podrá alcanzar


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Careth es una aportación muy importante la que tú acabas de darnos y tan cierta como todas las que están en este hilo, y de hecho me da mucha felicidad que alguien note esto de los artistas, que como bien señalas tú, se jactan de ser muy buenos seres humanos y de donar millones a la caridad, cuando en sí, esos millones son nada comparado en lo que gastan en pendejadas,como tú dices que el collarcito de diamantes pa’ el perro o que le brasier de oro para esto, está bien que trabajes para conseguir tus sueños y logros tanto materiales como “morales” pero de ahí a mamadas.


----------



## AGATHA2

Cereth said:


> A mí me dan asco las "Celebridades" que compran collares de diamantes para sus perros y les dan masajes en los mejores spas..no es que un animal no merezca vivir bien y dignamente pero eso es una exageración!!!
> siempre compitiendo por ver quien tiene el bolso de Louis Vuitton más caro y "Exclusivo" y no conformarse con ser "VIP" sino "Ultra VIP"


 
Pero me dirás tu como esas personas llegaron a ser "celebridades". No es porque nosotros (probablemente ni tu ni yo pero millones de personas) los admiran y envidian ? Solo son parte del sistema. Si no hubiera público no habría celebridades..... Y lo verdaderamente triste es que los "fans" de los VIPS dejan pasar su vida sin ver sus propias oportunidades de ser felices queriendo alcanzar algo que no alcanzarán nunca !


----------



## Miguelillo 87

AGATHA2 said:


> Pero me dirás tu como esas personas llegaron a ser "celebridades". No es porque nosotros (probablemente ni tu ni yo pero millones de personas) los admiran y envidian ? Solo son parte del sistema. Si no hubiera público no habría celebridades..... Y lo verdaderamente triste es que los "fans" de los VIPS dejan pasar su vida sin ver sus propias oportunidades de ser felices queriendo alcanzar algo que no alcanzarán nunca !


Claro que nosotros haceos alas celebridades, pero hay que recordar que es su trabajo y se cantan, bailan o actúan bien, ellos se lo tiene merecido y no tiene nada de malo que se gasten su dinero en lo que quieran al final de cuenta es su dinero, no se lo han robado a nadie, lo que si da coraje es que intenten aparentar que son muy caritativo y un pan de Dios, cuando no lo son, además acordémonos que ellos no son los únicos que tienen dinero y lo malgastan ahí tenemos a Bus en guerras, a malos políticos en México a Sultanes y Reyes Africanos que malgastan el dinero del pueblo, y que esos di roban y son avariciosos de lo peor.
Por ejemplo en la mañana leí que a mariah Carey, el sultán de no sé dónde le habia regalado un collar y unos aretes valuados en 5 millones de dólares!!!! Qué grosería no, digo ese dinero vino del pueblo y pues para ella pues que chido no, al final de cuentas fu un regalo.


----------



## elchivo

Tu que te preocupas por esas tonterias, preocupate por ser feliz cada dia sin dinero y encontrar la verdadera felicidad y no preocuparte por el mundo materialista


----------



## luis masci

(A ver si me puedo explicar mejor  )
Yo creo que todos nosotros, nacidos y criados inmersos en el sistema capitalista, vemos como que la vida gira en torno del dinero y lo sentimos lógico y natural porque lo mamamos desde niños. Por eso dije que en este sistema el dinero es “el dios”. Todo se hace por el vil metal. 
Lo que sostengo, es que aún existen otras sociedades (lamentablemente muy pocas ya) libres de esta peste llamada capitalismo, con otra filosofía de vida. Donde la prioridad no es el dinero ni los bienes materiales que con éste puedan comprarse. Y no hablo necesariamente de la religión; piensen por ejemplo en el modelo cubano donde la religión no juega ningún rol.


----------



## .   1

What a fascinating question linking Tom Cruise to Grigori Perelman.
Now that is a hell of a jump from a simpering jock to a most active mind.
I am of the opinion that Perelman is as mad as a cut snake to reject the money. He obviously has a brain that is functional and it must be apparent to him that he could do something positive with the money but he chooses to remain the archetypal mad scientist.
Is he angling for a movie deal worth more than a million?

.,,


----------



## danielfranco

beakman said:


> -Destrezas sociales? Funcionar en el entorno social plenamente? Se puede funcionar "plenamente" y ser un gesgraciado. También, puede que a una persona no le interesan esas destrezas, ni lo de "funcionar plenamente", a lo mejor le repugna esta sociedad y desearía huir de ella? No podemos medir a todos y a todo con los mismos criterios/ con el mismo "yardstick". Por lo mismo, existen tantos calificativos para definir a una persona...
> 
> Saludos!





AGATHA2 said:


> Pero hay que ser esclavo de las normas inventadas por ??? . Yo, por mi parte tengo envidia de Perelman, es un hombre libre. Que tenga un coche, una casa, un yate, un reportaje sobre él más o menos por lo visto no le importa nada pero tiene la posibilidad de dedicar su vida a lo que le gusta. ? No es un hombre feliz ?



Entonces estamos de acuerdo que también hay puntos intermedios, ¿verdad? O sea, no todos tenemos que ser como Tom Cruise y tratar de acaparar toda la atención y poder posibles, y no todos tenemos que ser como Perelman tampoco.
Pero es innegable que si vivimos en una cultura occidental, estas son las reglas del juego: la adquisición y el dinero. 
Calma... calma... yo entiendo y lo acepto, que si uno *NO* quisiera matarse por conseguir más y más plata cada vez y aún así alcanza la felicidad, eso está bien también. De hecho, sería el mejor logro. Eso lo creo y lo acepto, como dije. Pero también acepto que las cosas son como son. ¿Que tenemos que tratar de enfocarnos más hacia la realización personal y la felicidad de nuestros seres queridos, en lugar de la acumulación de bienes materiales?
Absolutamente, claro, _si eso es lo que te hace feliz.

NOTA - Quería intentar el nuevo sistema de citas múltiples del foro, por eso aparecen los comentarios de Beakman y Agatha2, no porque les esté contestando directamente. Está chida la cosa esta, ¿eh?
_


----------



## beakman

. said:


> What a fascinating question linking Tom Cruise to Grigori Perelman.
> Now that is a hell of a jump from a simpering jock to a most active mind.
> I am of the opinion that Perelman is as mad as a cut snake to reject the money. He obviously has a brain that is functional and it must be apparent to him that he could do something positive with the money but he chooses to remain the archetypal mad scientist.
> Is he angling for a movie deal worth more than a million?
> 
> .,,


If Tom Cruise were Perelman, surely, he wouldn't have rejected the money. So, you'll call him- "a simpering wise man"...And if Perelman had accepted being Tom Cruise, whoul you respect him more?

Regards!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Todo esto me hace pensar en un refran muy comun entre los cuaqueros:  "Live simply so that others may simply live".

saludos,
Chaska


----------



## cuchuflete

Who is Tom Cruise?


----------



## heidita

danielfranco said:


> Pero también acepto que las cosas son como son.


 

La cosas nunca _son como son_, sino _son como cada uno la vea_. The other day I told a friend she hadn't been in the place _she should have been_. And she answered she hadn't been in the place where _I thought she should have been_. Which was true, of course. 

Things are never as they are. This doesn't exist.


----------



## heidita

cuchuflete said:


> Who is Tom Cruise?


----------



## danielfranco

heidita said:


> La cosas nunca _son como son_, sino _son como cada uno la vea_. The other day I told a friend she hadn't been in the place _she should have been_. And she answered she hadn't been in the place where _I thought she should have been_. Which was true, of course.
> 
> Things are never as they are. This doesn't exist.


 
But but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but but:
That's how *I *see it, so they are the way they are, because that's how I see them, no?

  

Just kidding, you might just be right... So things would be the way they would, just as you'd say!
Toodles!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

luis masci said:


> (A ver si me puedo explicar mejor  )
> Yo creo que todos nosotros, nacidos y criados inmersos en el sistema capitalista, vemos como que la vida gira en torno del dinero y lo sentimos lógico y natural porque lo mamamos desde niños. Por eso dije que en este sistema el dinero es “el dios”. Todo se hace por el vil metal.
> Lo que sostengo, es que aún existen otras sociedades (lamentablemente muy pocas ya) libres de esta peste llamada capitalismo, con otra filosofía de vida. Donde la prioridad no es el dinero ni los bienes materiales que con éste puedan comprarse. Y no hablo necesariamente de la religión; piensen por ejemplo en el modelo cubano donde la religión no juega ningún rol.


Luis creo que es muy delicado lo que tú manejas, digo tú crees que si en Cuba el dinero no se necesitara, habría gente en EEUU mandandoles dinero, sabes no sé si hayas estado ahí, pero yo sí, y creeme si bien es cierto que el dinero no es parte de sus vidas, pues no lo es ya que todo se los da el gobierno y si quisiesen comprar algo más ésto cuesta carísimo, en serio es un sistema un poco cruel, digo no les falta nada tienen vestido,casa, alimeto, pero este vestido consta de dos pantalones, el alimento de 1 kilo d ehuevo al mes, y la casa esa si está bien.Peor la final de cuentas ellos no pueden necesitar dinero porque no lo necesitan pero si su vioda no torna en dinero torna en como conseguir esos bienes, al final la misma gata pero revolcada.


----------



## luis masci

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Luis creo que es muy delicado lo que tú manejas, digo tú crees que si en Cuba el dinero no se necesitara, habría gente en EEUU mandandoles dinero


Miguelillo, no mal interpretes. La mención de Cuba fue tan sólo a los efectos de expresar que no estaba hablando en exclusivo de aquellos países que exaltan el plano religioso. 
Se y reconozco que lo de Fidel es una dictadura, aunque también resalto que en varios aspectos esta pequeña y pobre isla a conseguido logros que EEUU con todo su poderío no ha podido (¿no ha querido?).
Pero esa es harina de otro costal. 
Un abrazo para vos.


----------



## beakman

luis masci said:


> (A ver si me puedo explicar mejor  )
> Yo creo que todos nosotros, nacidos y criados inmersos en el sistema capitalista, vemos como que la vida gira en torno del dinero y lo sentimos lógico y natural porque lo mamamos desde niños. Por eso dije que en este sistema el dinero es “el dios”. Todo se hace por el vil metal.


 
Tengo necesidad de volver a esta cuestión una vez más. Pienso que no todos somos iguales y da igual en qué sistema hemos nacido. Últimamente, he observado unos comportamientos que confirman la premisa de que para alguna gente-"todo es por dinero"- y además explican el "por qué" es así.

Ahora lo veo mucho más claro. Simplemente es la condición humana. He tropezado con unas personas que efectivamente ponen en punto de mira sólo el dinero, a costa de su dignidad. El dinero para ellos es: su preciado bienestar, su "jaula de oro" de donde no desean salir para no encontrar algunos peligros para su "respetuosa" existencia, su "pájaro en la mano" en vez de "mil volando"; muchos de ellos se arrastran ante el superior/ el dueño, sin molestia alguna. Estan muy contentos con ello (luego tendrán su "hueso"/ su "cesta de Navidad" como recompensa) -por lo menos no aparentan descontento alguno, y siguen adulando y arrastrandose...como gusanos.

Ejemplo nº 1: Imagináos una oficina de una empresa privada. Todo el mundo alli compite en como "complacer" al propietario: "Irse a casa a mi hora - ni hablar!, al Don Fulanito no le gusta!, me voy a quedar una hora más, por darle gusto, qué importa que ya no tengo nada que hacer...para que le digan que soy muy atento y buen "trabajador" (aunque, verdaderamente, no hay trabajo para tantas horas -llevamos más de 8 horas, bueno! Me quedo, aparentando que sí que estoy haciendo algo...seguro que le gustará verme en mi puesto!)"- actitud común en esta oficina.

Ejemplo nº 2: La misma oficina, los mismos trabajadores "compitiendo". El más "listo" entra en el despacho del jefe, coje la papelera y el cenicero del dueño y se los lleva a vaciar en su presencia (para que lo vea y lo "aprecie")

Ejemplo nº 3: "cuando El Señor "Fulanito" se enoje, siempre asumir la culpa aunque él no lleve razon, siempre asentir sumisamente con la cabeza y así, nunca me va a despedir! Y qué importa! luego voy a pagarla con mi subordinados!"

Ejemplo nº 4: El Señor tal -dueño, le hace un comentario estúpido a una de las trabajadoras de la oficina - ella empieza a reírse artificialmente, le sigue la corriente.-es abominable!

Mi conclusión: hay gente para todo. Nunca me dejan de desilusionar. No creo que el dinero merece perder tu propia dignidad!

Espero no haberme desviado mucho del tema, al fin y al cabo la cuestión es si ¿todo es por el dinero?


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

Estoy de acuerdo con muchas de las opiniones aquí expresadas, pero en mi opinión hay que resaltar un punto indirectamente expuesto en diversas ocasiones. 

El dinero en sí mismo no es malo, en absoluto. Lo que es malo, es el uso que la libertad del hombre hace del dinero.


----------

